# Butter extract



## kortush (Jan 6, 2013)

Hello there. I was wondering what are your thoughts of using butter extract for home made pastry? (pros and cons) would it be a good economical substitute for butter on high volume of baking?


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

You can't fool mother nature as the commercial says. Extract does not give you that richness or feel n the mouth like real butter.


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

Is this for health reasons or just simply availability or not to change texture ? I do not use extract for butter except fruit extracts or almond. Real thing or nothing.


----------



## kortush (Jan 6, 2013)

I came across this few weeks ago and was wondering if using it in my baking would provide same texture and flavour. It looks like the fat component is lower... Just wondering if that would be a good idea? Not sure of the pricing - I saw 8 ounce bottle for $8


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

At a dollar and ounce thats $16.00 a pound,  Butter is a lot cheaper then that ,and gives more then just taste


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

I *do* sometimes use it. Not as a butter substitute but in small amounts to enhance the flavor of butter. In baking, usually this is when not much fat is used so the taste of the butter doesn't come through how I'd like.

I also use it sometimes in frosting along with almond and vanilla. I've found that if butter and shortening are used together rather than just butter the frosting is more pipeable with less sweetness (less powdered sugar necessary for stiffness) but the extract boosts the flavor of the butter that is there.

I'm talking small amounts here, not like the quantity used on movie theater popcorn.


----------

